# post after post of "treatments"



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

I have been coming to this board quite a bit and have been looking through post after post. People give their ideas on what works/may work for them. I'm curious to know if everyone eats "normal" food with these treatments? Does popping pill after pill and drop after drop and cup of rare expensive teas after cup of expensive tea? I don't mind following an extreme routine, however I'd like to know if normal food can be eaten? Otherwise I might as well just eat normally.


----------



## frantic1980 (Aug 21, 2016)

Sugars are bad, sweetners like sorbitol are worse. best to stick to complex carbs: brown rice, brown bread, potato, pasta, oats. The bacteria can still feed on them just not as easily as sugars or sweetners.


----------



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

brown bread and pasta? it thought they were both bad news for SIBO'ers?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

i could never eat whole meal (brown) anything. oddly enough though, the one thing that i did get on with was treacle tarts. in theory they are all kinds of wrong, but they where fine with me. teh guy to speak to for diet advice is a chap called patman75, he is on the boards so drop him a line. he knows his stuff. teh SCD diet and low carb diet can work wonders.cheersIan


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

After the CBT I eat whatever I want. But then even when I was on medication I pretty much ate what I wanted as I'm not really food triggered so diet didn't really matter.Now I tend to eat pretty healthy and always have.FWIW if you want peppermint you don't have to buy some expensive tea. Just buy a tin of regular Altoids. 2-3 of them have as much peppermint oil as a cup of tea, although I've usually been able to find pretty cheap peppermint tea.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Since as far as I can tell I did not have SIBO, this may not be useful at all; but the flavonoid supplementation has allowed me to eat all of the foods that I was once reactive to. I can (and do) pile into a Big Mac with the results as brown rice and stir fried organic veggies. Mark


----------

